# Troupe of the Painted Soul PbP OOC!



## dave_o (Aug 3, 2003)

Welcome, dudes. 

*Character Creation Guidelines (of DOOM!)*
Of course, all characters should be in, well, Third Edition DnD. Characters shall be generated as follows: 28 point buy; all classes are available, including Prestige Classes from any and all sources (just as long as you make sure to post a stat block here, first, and lemmie okay it); available races are Human, Elf, Dwarf, Half-Orc, Half-Elf, Halfling, and Ghostwise Halfling; characters created at 7th level; standard 7th level wealth as according to DMG.

I'm pretty laid back as far as rules and such go, so just run stuff by me, and I'll probably let you. 

Make sure you post a statblock here, when you're finished. And the game will assume that you're all about to be recruited for the Troupe, so make sure there's a good reason (guard, performer, accountant, etc.).

*A Way Tiny Look at Eldram*
There's so much, and I just haven't written it all. There's a worldmap here: Eldram 

_The Great Forest_ is like Princess Monoke, _Illdain_ is the least retreat of a sailor-nation of Elves, _The Shining Islands_ are a set of desert islands, home to the Conservatory of Mystic Anomalies, _The Three Sisters_ are a set of haunted islands, _The Jungle of Delwin and Upper Delwin_ are jungle islands home to feral halfling tribes, _The Grendel Islands_ are home to more traditional halflings, _The Mistytop Mountains_ are home to incredibly isolationist dwarves, _Ulin_ is the seat of the human Empire/Imperium, spanning most of Eldram...

Just ask, for more.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 3, 2003)

Just wanted to clear one thing up before I work up a character... the Troupe already has NPCs in it, or is it going to be all PCs?

_edit_ - I'm prolly gonna do up a bard with a look to PrCing into Spymaster after  getting all the Reqs... so... as far as bards go, 3.0 or 3.5 rules?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 3, 2003)

There's one definite NPC, and after I have a look at all the PCs, I'll decide what other roles need to be filled, etc.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 3, 2003)

As stated above, all is 3rd Edition.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Sounds like fun, considering to play a bard right now.

Quick question, overall party alignment?


----------



## cjyoung1 (Aug 4, 2003)

This sounds quite fun. 
Would an elf wizard who is on the run from a mayor (it seams that he was a little too friendly with his daughter) fit into this little troupe - he does have some accounting skills....
Do we need explicit permission before posting a character stat block???


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

Doesn't really matter, I'd like to have some inter-party conflict, actually. 

I _am_ getting a little worried, though, because if things go how they seem to be, the following people will be playing:

apocalypstick
Sollir Furryfoot 
Neowolf
Fenrir

So, I hope I don't get overloaded.

*EDIT:* At the moment, the following people are allowed to post statblocks: apocalypstick, Sollir Furryfoot, Neowolf, Fenrir.

Anyone else needs to post an expanded character concept here first, so I can decide if I want you playing.

This got a lot more response than I had anticipated.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Whoops, there's already a bard, didn't see that-I'll try to think of something else then.


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's my character. 

Kail - Male Human Rogue 7; CR 7; Medium-size humanoid; HD 7d6+0; HP 29; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Spd 30ft; AC 17 (touch 15, flat-footed 17); Atk +7 Melee (1d6+3 19-20/x2, Masterwork Shortsword +1) or +10 Ranged (1d6, 70' range, x3, Composite Shortbow); SA Evasion, Sneak Attack +4d6, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to flat-footed AC), Uncanny Dodge (can't be flanked); SQ Bonus feat at first level, +4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point per level; AL NG; SV Fort +2, Ref +10, Will +2; Str 14 Dex 20 Con 11 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 10.

Skills: Disable Device +10, Escape Artist +15, Hide +25, Listen +5, Move Silently +25, Open Lock +15, Perform (Acrobatics) +5, Pick Pocket +15, Spot +10, Tumble +15

Feats: Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack

Languagues: Common

Possessions: Backpack, Shadow Silent Moves Leather Armor +1, Shortsword +1, Composite Shortbow, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Traveler's Outfit

XP: 21000


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 4, 2003)

Whee!   Done.

*Christian "Harlequin" Hargrave* - Male Human Bard 7; CR 7; Medium-size humanoid, HD 7d6+0; Spd 30'; AC 14 (touch 12, flat-footed 12); Atk +6 Melee (1d4+1 19/20/x2, _Dagger +1_) or +8 Ranged (1d6, 60' range, x3, MW Shortbow); SA Bardic Music 7/day _(Inspire Courage, Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Competence, Suggestion)_, Bardic Knowledge (8); SQ bonus feat at first level, +1 skill point per level; AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 10 Dex 14 Con 10 Int 12 Wis 12 Chr 19

Skills: Bluff +18, Diplomacy +20, Disguise +13, Escape Artist +6, Gather Information +11, Innuendo (cc) +7, Knowledge: Nobility +5, Perform +14, Sense Motive +9

Feats: Skill Focus (Bluff), Charlatan, Alluring, Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Languages: Common, High Tongue*

Spells Per Day: 3/4/3/1

Spells Known: (0 level: DC 14) Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation; (1st level: DC 15/17/19) Alarm, Charm Person, detect Secret Doors, Message; (2nd level: DC 16/18/20) Invisibility, Locate Object, Silence, Tongues; (3rd level: DC 17/19/21) Gaseous Form, Lesser Geas

Equipment: _ring of mind shielding; wand of cure light wounds (50 charges); slippers of spider climbing; cloak of charisma +2; dagger +1; buckler shield +1;_ MW shortbow; hip quiver w/ 20 arrows, MW lap-harp; light horse w/ riding saddle, bit, and bridle; pack mule w/ pack saddle and saddlebags; tent, bedroll, disguise kit, spell component pouch, traveler's outfit, entertainer's outfit, courtier's outfit

Coin: 4 gp, 9 sp

XP: 21000

*Image:* Christian Hargrave is a lanky, tallish man with short auburn hair that often falls in front of his ice-blue eyes. A mischievous smile and a predilection for fine clothing round out his carefully-groomed appearance. Christian sports no less than seven (lucky seven) silver earrings in his left ear. He stands straight and proud, and when he focuses his attentions on someone it seems as though there is no one else in the world but them.

*Personality:* To those who do not know him – and few truly do – Christian seems to be a kind, jovial, happy-go-lucky fellow who is enamored of all the world’s pleasures and splendors. Kindness seems to come easily to him. He is quick to smile and always ready with a compliment for anyone he meets. However, Christian’s personality is as meticulously crafted as his appearance. His heart and soul both burn with a fierce, black anger toward the Empire of Ulin.

*Background:* Many know of Christian Hargrave, the wandering minstrel who penned the tragic poem _Lady Elena’s Triumph_, but none know that the tale of a noblewoman, left behind when her husband led his armies onto the field against an invading orcish tribe, actually happened – though the poet did make a few changes to the tale’s particulars.

In truth, ‘Lady Elena’ is actually Amberle Volpone – Christian’s childhood sweetheart, and the only woman he has ever loved. In truth, the orcish warband that took ‘Elena’s’ maidenhead, and then her life, were actually a troop of Imperium soldiers. And in truth, Christian did not leave the small farming village where they both grew up together to lead an army, but simply to take a wagon of wheat and barley to market.

Other than that, the tragic poem is all too true.

Christian left the farmstead soon thereafter, despite the protestations of his parents, and began traveling across Ulin, eking out a meager living by playing his mandolin on street corners for the pocket change of passers-by. He played with all his soul to try and escape his pain, but no matter how he tried to forget his true love, his heart would not let him. More than once, when he was in his cups, he would brawl with Imperium soldiers in seedy taverns; to him, they were all the man (or men) who stole Amberle’s life. He spent nearly as much time in various dungeons as he did on the road.

Eventually, the passion with which Christian threw himself into his music drew the attention of a traveling bard who styled herself as Madeline the Magnificent. Christian did not care much for her romantic advances, but he did learn all that he could about the bardic arts from her. They traveled together for three winters as musicians and occasional lovers. It was a clichéd ‘dark and stormy night’ when Christian, once again deep in his cups and maudlin for his one true love, attacked Madeline after she tried to coax him into her bed. He regretted the brawl, once it was over, but could not bring himself to apologize for it. Once more he fled into the night, leaving potential happiness and the beginnings of a new life behind.

Yes, many know of Christian Hargrave, and of the tragic poem which he penned. But none know that he is also “Harlequin,” the masked spy and rabble-rouser who seeks to destroy the Empire of Ulin, just as it destroyed his life. 

* - Dave_o, is there a "royal tongue" or "bardic chant" or anything else like that in the campaign world? If there is, that is what Christian would take as his bonus language - if not, then... eh... Elven, I suppose. 

_Edit:_ Spelling, formatting, and added DCs to the spell list {base/base+Spell Focus/base+Spell Focus + Alluring}


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This got a lot more response than I had anticipated.  *




I know how you feel - I had eight people sign up for my PbP within 24 hours of posting what _I_ thought was a campaign idea that no one would be interested in.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

There is a "High Tongue", which sounds a lot like Latin, used by the higher-ups in the Imperium. It's mostly a ceremonial language, but - useful to know.

So Neowolf and apocalypstick are good to go, rad. 

I think I might cut it off at five, but we'll see.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

*A Word on just How This Game Will Be Run*
I plan this to be sort of a player driven thing. Actually, a _lot_ of a player driven thing. I love it when players take matters into their own hand and create agendas for their characters.

That, folks, in essence - is roleplaying.

As such, this game's going to be descriptive, way descriptive. My posts might border on a thousand or more words at times, just describing everything to everyone. If something's secret, I'll e-mail it to you, or preface the part in the post with a warning for players to not read it. 

Don't be afraid to go places I haven't addressed, that's what makes the game fun for me.

Now, for notation? Act like you're writing a book. Use proper grammar, punctuation, and all that good stuff. Anything OOC should be placed as a footnote to the post, in italics. If you're referring to something in particular, put a splat by it. Likewise, any rolls, I'll have the players make (and feel free to make skill checks galore, but leave initative to me) should be noted the same. Like - 

Billy began to belt out a tune*, attempting to distract the rowdy tavern goers.

_*Perform check 11 + 10 = 21_

That's pretty much it, but I'm always open to questions and suggestions.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

Since you have enough people, I will bow out this time, however, I would like to be in the next time you run a game, dave_o. 

hellbender


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

I've only got two characters submitted, dude. Stat one up!

I'm picking the five I like most.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *I've only got two characters submitted, dude. Stat one up!
> 
> I'm picking the five I like most.  *




   Oh, man, sounded like you already had some and were waiting for people to show stats for more here. Sorry, I misread your post. I will finish mine then.

hellbender


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

Zinovii, male elf (high) Sor7: CR 7; Size M (5 ft., 0 in. tall); HD 7d4-7; hp 11; Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 10; Attack +3 melee, or +3 ranged; SV Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4; AL CN; Str 11, Dex 11, Con 9, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 13.

Languages Spoken: Common, Elven, Gnoll, Orc.


Skills and feats: Alchemy +7, Balance +2, Heal +2, Hide +4, Knowledge (arcana) +11, Listen +4, Move silently +2 (from familiar), Profession (scribe)+4, Search +4, Spellcraft +9, Spot +1; Empower spell, Silent spell, Still spell.


Possessions: Cloak of Elvenkind, Hand of the Mage, Brooch of Shielding, travelers gear (soap, towel, rations, waterskin, bedroll, extra clothing), 198 gp, 40 sp. Weapons include; two daggers, a shortsword, and a quarterstaff.
Familiar:  Anthusa- (Cat, +4 Natural Armor, Int 9, hp 5)

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/6/4): 0th -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic. 1st -- Detect Undead, Identify, Shocking Grasp, Sleep, Spider Climb. 2nd -- Blur, Invisibility, Mount. 3rd -- Fireball, Summon Monster III. 


XP: 21000

Description: Zinovii is a rather average, if wild-looking, high elf. He dresses quite conservatively, in dark or earthen tones and tends to keep to the shadows as much as possible without looking too suspicious. Grey eyes look out from his dark brown bangs and his long hair is usually tucked under his hood, weighed with a heavy mithril ring. Zinovii is lean and almost gaunt, giving him an almost haunted look.

Outlook: From the outside, Zinovii is friendly and cheerful. Inside, he is driven, having vowed to find and terminate a conclave of high elves that are rumoured to be planning genocide, killing off the human race, little by little, village by village. Zinovii was given this information in confidence and will not tell anyone what his true motivations are unless that person can be of help in this mission. The knowledge of these treacherous elves torments Zinovii and sometimes causes him to take stupid risks in helping humans he befriends and/or considers innocent. Although chaotic and neutral by nature, he will follow this quest to gather information and will be loyal to close friends. Zinovii has a slightly twisted sense of humor and a morbid streak a mile wide. He uses this to his advantage, shocking enemies (and sometimes friends) when they least expect it. His familiar, Anthusa, a smallish tabby, is rather crabby towards anyone but her master. Zinovii has total reverence for his deceased mentor and as it was the archmage who instructed him in the ways of the world, he will not believe anyone who assures him there are no vampire enthralled high elves. Even it was all just a rumor or mistake on the part of the ancient elf.

Background: Granted sorcerous powers by a powerful elven archmage, Zinovii used these powers to fight for his city against goblinoid hordes and then an invasion by a rival high elven city. As the rival elves were defeated and scattered, rumours began to circulate about that a powerful undead creature (possibly a vampire noble) had enthralled the enemy elves and was now leading them on a crusade against humanity. When his mentor died, Zinovii was granted a Hand of the Mage from the archmage's body (while it may seem morbid, Zinovii accepted this with honor and treats the artifact with respect).       

[edit--rolled straight 3d6, changed a couple of points in the background, adjusted spells, skills, feats. Let me know how this draft is.]
hellbender


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 4, 2003)

A little more detail on Kail - 

He's a quiet guy, preferring action over talk.  He dresses mostly in dark colors, and tends to be more the type to sit in the back and size up the opposition rather than trying to put on a smile and be diplomatic.  He almost always wears a suit of jet-black leather armor, which augments his already prodigious stealth abilities.  He'll be playing the role of a covert guardsman for the Troupe, sticking to the shadows and never revealing himself unnecessarily.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's my character, Carrie, a very non standard druid (she's a magic-school dropout/druid pyromaniac )

*Carrie, female human Druid 5/Elemental Savant (Fire) 2:* CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d8+2d4+21; hp 48; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+2 Leather, +2 Shield); Melee Scimitar +4 (1d6-1, 18-20/x2), Ranged Longbow +5 (not including Arrow bonus) (1d8/x3); SA spells; SQ animal companion, nature sense, resist nature's lure, trackless step, wild shape, woodland stride; AL CN (With Good tendancies); SV Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +11; Str 8, Dex 10, Con 14 (16), Int 12, Wis 17 (19), Cha 14.
_Languages Spoken:_ Common, Druid, Ignan
_Skills and Feats:_ Animal Empathy +10 [8], Concentration +13 [10], Diplomacy +10 [8], Knowledge (Arcana) +10 [9], Knowledge (Nature) +11 [10], Knowledge (The Planes) +10 [9], Spellcraft +11 [10]; Education (FRCS, All Knowledge skills as class skills), Elemental Substitution-Fire (T&B), Spell Focus (Evocation), Spell Penetration.
_SQ-_Wild Shape (Sp): 1/day, Carrie may assume the form of a natural animal, from Small to Medium-size. 
Elemental Transition (Ex): Carrie is immune to magical sleep effects.
Resistance (Ex): Carrie has an innate fire resistance 5.
Elemental Focus (Ex) +1
*Druid Spells Prepared (6/5/4/3/2):*
0-Detect Magic (x3), Flare, Light (x2)
1-Entangle, Obscuring Mist, Sandblast (x3) (MotW)
2-Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere, Produce Flame, Treeshape
3-Cure Moderate Wounds, Regeneration Ring (MotW) (x2)
4-Flame Strike (x2)
_Spell DCs:_ 14+Spell level, 15+Spell level for Fire spells, 16+Spell level for Evocations, 17+Spell level for Fire Evocations
*Equipment:* Amulet of Wisdom +2 (4,000), Belt of Health +2 (4,000), MW Composite Longbow (400), MW Arrows x30 (30), MW Leather Armor (160), MW Large Wooden Shield (157), MW Scimitar (315), Ring of Sustenance (2,200), Scrolls (Call Lightning) (375), Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x10 (1,000), Sleep Arrow x10 (1,320), Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750), Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (4,500), 60 gold remaining.

*Description:*  Carrie is a vigorous 19-year old who likes to dress in wild, sometimes provocative clothing whenever she is able to.  She has fair, slightly sunburned skin, light green eyes, and sandy blonde hair with a some red flecks in it, a partial testament to her growing elemental nature.

*Personality:*  Carrie acts like she dresses-wild, often unpredictable.  She's often impatient, somewhat bossy, and quick to anger, but she's also quick to lighten up.  She doesn't care much about soceity's laws, or pretty much anyone else's but her own and tries to be as independant as she can.

*Background:*  Carrie comes from the Shining Islands and was originally planning on becoming a wizard at a young age.  While she was learning the basics of wizardry, becoming educated in the theory of arcana and the planes, she felt that what she was learning wasn't the calling really for her-she had always been a more nature-oriented person, and manipulating the forces in this way was just not the thing that she wanted to do-and on top of that it was just boring!  Her decision was rash, but she had dropped out of the school without a moments notice, and took it upon herself to venture out into the desert.  While there, she learned the traditions from a circle of druids, and once she got down the basics she took off to adventuring.  Since then, she has taken a couple jobs as a mercenary, and also some journeys on her own.


Any chance I could trade out the Summon Nature's Ally line of spells for a similar fire spell each level?  Thinking right now 1-Burning Hands, 2-Pyrotechnics, 3-Flame Arrow, 4-Fireshield, but that may be too much.

Also, technically, bows+arrows aren't allowed by druids, but I don't see a reason for these-it's not unplausible that arrows can be made of wood and bone, in that case, would it be ok to be used as a druidic weapon?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

_Hellbender_ - Actually roll each die. And the Elven race, as well as most of Humankind (under the jurisdiction of the Empire) worships the Benevolence, a monothestic religion. There are some Demon Cults (to Igigi and Nanna), as well as various animistic religions among the Great Forest, and the Jungles of Delwin.

But he most likely worships the Benevolence. 

_Sollir Furryfoot_ - That sounds fine, yeah. Rad, even.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Anyone else needs to post an expanded character concept here first, so I can decide if I want you playing.
> 
> This got a lot more response than I had anticipated.  *




Welp, heres my concept, I'll just refer to the character as he since I normally name a character at the end for that finishing touch :

He grew up under a father who had a moderate rank in the Imperium/Empire, and he learned the basics of math and writing very quickly through his quick intellect.  One day learned of some of the acts that his father had committed (Now, I'm not sure how the Empire/Imperium works, but I'm assuming that they have done some rather nasty things), so the child ran away from the house and began a life on the street.  There he learned how to blend in and survive.  His skills at writing proved useful in that he could duplicate others handwriting,which eventually earned a reputation in forging documents throughout the underground of the city.  He joined up with a couple others like him, to continue gaining wealth and saftey, and in this team he was able to take care of the finicial tracks of what they earned.  Eventually the Empire/Imperium began to get to close to catching him, so he and his team split up and got out of dodge.  Now he's joining up with the troupe as a new way to strike against the Imperium and put his skills to use, all the while taking care of the accounting duties, and occasionally taking the stage in a minor role if needed.

I know its a little akward without a name, but I think you get the idea of the character concept even though this is more of a brief background write up   Let me know if you want me to stat him up, and if not it was fun thinking up the character anyways


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Just finished her background/description, etc...

Glad you like her, dave_o   I think she can function as the Troupe's "Special Effects" person for the time being (Flare, Light, Faerie Fire, Obscuring Mist and Pyrotechnics-if you allow the spell swapping)...hey, it puts the bread on the table.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay, here's the cutoff. The following will be playing in Troupe of the Painted Soul.

Neowolf, hellbender, Sollir Furryfoot, apocalypstick, and squirrel.

So I guess that means stat him up, squirrel. 

Once we get everybody posted in this thread, I'll start the IC thread, and post the first post!

I'm way stoked.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Hellbender - Actually roll each die. And the Elven race, as well as most of Humankind (under the jurisdiction of the Empire) worships the Benevolence, a monothestic religion. There are some Demon Cults (to Igigi and Nanna), as well as various animistic religions among the Great Forest, and the Jungles of Delwin.
> 
> But he most likely worships the Benevolence.
> 
> *





   Actually roll each die? I used Jamis Buck's Npc generator for my stats, set for a 7th level sorceror, using the default setting, not the heroic or high setting. It looked lower than the initial rule of a 28 point buy. I can reroll my stats, though.

h.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Er, if my calcs are correct, the current stats for Zionovii uses 38 point buy, assuming +1 bonus for leveling is placed in Cha

Hope that helps 

(It is a bit disturbing that Carrie has the most hp so far out of anyone in the party...about the hp's of 2 chars combined right now, heh)


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Er, if my calcs are correct, the current stats for Zionovii uses 38 point buy, assuming +1 bonus for leveling is placed in Cha
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> (It is a bit disturbing that Carrie has the most hp so far out of anyone in the party...about the hp's of 2 chars combined right now, heh) *




   Ah, thanks, Sollir, let me crack out the dice. Not used to making up a 7th level character, especially while drinking beer (I rushed it, my fault, I thought there were already enough characters).

edit--changed the character, rolled a straight 3d6, changes above.

hellbender


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Er, I really do suggest you use point buy, 13 charisma for a pure sorcerer is bad enough, but adding 9 con on top of that...


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll stick with the 3d6. Nothing wrong with a little struggle. Eleven hit points is a little scary, but what is wrong with a challenge?

hellbender


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks fine. After I get a look at squirrel's character, and Fenrir's, we'll be ready to rock.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o, if I wanted a magical quill that always had ink in any color without the need for an ink bottle, how much would that cost?  I was also thinking of a possible bonus to forgery, but that'll knock up the price a bit   Of course I could always do it the old fashion way too, by buying all the colors of the ink I want 

My character will be up soon, just need to finish buying items and a few other minor things.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

Have an opening, still?  If you do, I have a concept that might work well with the group as it is thus far, since it lacks a fighter-type...

It would appear that you have a fifth, but if you'd consider a sixth... well, I'll write up a little background here for you, and if you like it, then so be it, and if you don't, so be it...


On a smaller island in the Grendel Islands, twelve years ago, a young halfling girl washed up on shore with a few pieces of driftwood that appeared as though they were from a ship that had been destroyed - and their charred appearance also gave the onlooker the idea that the ship had been destroyed by flame.  There was one inhabitant of that very small island, an aged halfling who had once been a well-known master of the unarmed arts.  He took the young girl in, and fed her and cared for her - and also trained her.  Only a few days after he found her, she swore an oath that she would not speak until she had killed those who had killed her parents.  She did not speak again, and for six long years, the two did not say a word to each other, their daily routine never changing.  For six years, she trained under him, lived with him, and though there was no speech between them, they came to know each other.

However, after those six years, those who had killed her parents evidently learned of her existence, as well.  They came in the dark of the night, killed the old halfling, and burned the home in which the two lived.  They attempted to kill her, but they failed - her own skills were well-honed enough that she could fight them off.  Having no home, she commandeered the ship that had brought the assailers to her home, and wandered the world for a time.  During this time, she considered her situation.

Though she had bested those who had destroyed her home, she had done so barely - she had to rest several days in the small boat before she could move without pain.  Alone, she could not handle her foes, and she knew this... if there were three who attacked her on the island, then surely there would be dozens more, at least.  She had to continue her training, but the old master was dead... if she could find a group that would be willing to help her, perhaps she could finally go out in search of those who killed her parents and her teacher and destroy them, avenging her family.

Now, for six years, she has wandered the countryside and the sea, looking for opportunities to improve her skills and leads as to where she could find her parents' assassins... in some places, she has found some things, but not enough for anything that could be of true use.  Those who know of her call her the Silent One, and if she has a real name, she has never shared it.  None who have seen her have ever heard her speak - she has used hand signals or writing to communicate.  And she never stays in the same place for long - once she finds that there is nothing in a place that will lead her to those who killed her parents, she moves on, seeking and hunting after rumors and tales...


----------



## hellbender (Aug 4, 2003)

Sweet character, by the way, Sollir. I wanted to play a druid too, yours turned out much better than my druid concept.

h.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

_Squirrel_ - For a _Polytonal Quill_, eh, 800gp? For a _Forger's Feather_, which is a polytonal quill with a +10 bonus to Forgery if you can see a sample, 1900gp.

_GnomeWorks_ - I never expected this sort of response to a game I ran. I'd love to have you play, but I'm already having to cut it off at six (the sixth, Fenrir, my DM, should be posting a character soon). But keep an eye on the game, I might bring you in later, or at the very least, give an NPC in homage to you. 

Thanks for all the good PCs, btw, everyone.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks - I never expected this sort of response to a game I ran. I'd love to have you play, but I'm already having to cut it off at six (the sixth, Fenrir, my DM, should be posting a character soon). But keep an eye on the game, I might bring you in later, or at the very least, give an NPC in homage to you. *




I expected this response, so I'm not surprised.  And I will keep an eye on this game... and if you get an opening, give me a shout and I'll throw a statblock into the OoC thread.

Have fun all...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Glad you like her hellbender, yeah, I was looking for a PrC for a druid, and remembered that divine casters could get into Elemental Savant...and then from there I went pyromaniac! 

Er, for Animal Companions, is it 1 HD per caster level or 2 HD per caster level?  And would having Dire Wolf companion(s) be ok, Dave_o?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 4, 2003)

_Sollir Furryfoot_ - Two HD. And since you're from a desert setting, nah. Pick something more creative and thematic to your fire-based character, anyway.

As I recall, wolves are afraid of fire.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 4, 2003)

Understood, there's just not that many desert animals in the MM.  Ah well, I have to go for now but I'll do some researching later on for what would be appropriate.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 4, 2003)

If we need to provide our own transportation I'll buy a horse, but until then here is my character:

*Dembrilon, male human Rog7*: CR 7; ECL 7; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 7d6; hp 25; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; AC 14 (+1 bracers of armor, +1 ring of protection, +2 Dex); Melee mw shortsword +6 (1d6/crit 19-20), or dagger +5 (1d4/crit 19-20); Ranged dagger +7 (1d4/crit 19-20), or mw light crossbow +8 (1d8/crit 19-20); SA sneak attack; SQ evasion, uncanny dodge; AL CN; SV Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +3; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 12.

_Skills and Feats_: Appraise* +11 [8], Balance +4, Bluff +6 [5], Decipher Script +13 [10], Diplomacy +7 (2), Disable Device** +10 [5], Disguise*** +9 [8], Forgery**** +15 [10], Gather Information +11 [10], Hide +7 [5], Innuendo +8 [5], Intimidate +3, Jump +2, Listen +11 [10], Move Silently +7 [5], Open Lock** +9 [5], Perform +3 [2], Profession (accountant) +7 [6], Search +7 [4], Sense Motive +6 [5], Spot +11 [10], Tumble + 7 [5]; Skill Focus (Forgery), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Dodge.

_SA–Sneak Attack (Ex)_: Character deals +4d6 damage against an opponent with a discernable anatomy who is denied a Dex bonus or is flanked.

_SQ_–Uncanny Dodge: Dex bonus to AC, can't be flanked.

_Equipment_: MW Shortsword, MW Light Crossbow, Dagger x4, +1 Ring of Protection, +1 Bracers of Armor, 40 bolts, Glove of Storing x2, Dust of Tracelessness, Hat of Disguise, Forger's Feather, Chime of Opening (50 Charges), Everburning Torch w/ cloth to cover the light, Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4, Potion of Spider Climb x4, MW Thieves' Tools, Disguise Kit (10 uses left), Merchant's Scale, Magnifying Glass, Hourglass, scroll case x5, backpack, waterskin, flint and steel, bed roll, silk rope (50 ft.), sealing wax, ink (black), inkpen, traveler's outfit, courtier's outfit x2, 400gp of assorted jewelry, entertainer's outfit, trail rations x 4, parchment x 40, paper x20, soap, 259 gp 3 sp.

_Languages:_ Common, High Tongue, Dwarven, Elven (if there is a more common language on the blackmarket, I'll switch out one of my languages for it)

*+2 when using Merchant Scales or Magnifying glass
**Counting the +2 from MW Thieves’ Tools
***+11 w/ disguise kit, add another +10 when using hat of disguise
****+25 when using Forger’s Quill along with a sample of the writing

Description:  At 5'6" weighting 142 lbs, Dembrilon is of average build.  He has hazel eyes and dirty blonde hair.  He dresses in whatever is needed for the job, ranging from rags to the most fancy courtier's outfit, lately he's been wearing his traveling clothes, which are earthen tones and a brown cloak.

Background:

About myself you ask?  Well alright, but do make yourself comfortable because this is a long and quite uninteresting story in my eyes.

It all began when I was still a child under my father’s roof.  My father held a moderate job in the Imperium.  It was enough to provide my mother and I more than enough to live on.  We held a nice house near the “good” side of town as I was always told, and as it was proper of my status, I was able to play with the other kids like myself.  It was here that part of my nature began to make itself known.  The other children were always playing games involving violence, like knights and dragons, towards each other in a straight forward manner.  All brawn and no brains one would say, and it never really caught my interest to partake in these games, so I was considered a bit of an outsider by the others.  This continued on until my formal education began.

This is where I really began to shine.  I was a quick learner under my tutor, he use to say I took to it “like a fish takes to water” but I much prefer a saying I heard later “like a knife takes to the pouch strings” sure it’s a little longer but that never hurt anything.   I was always farther in my studies than any of the other children, and my parents made sure to have it pointed out in social gatherings.  I enjoyed myself during those years, I didn’t have to worry about anything else besides challenging myself to do better.  And like all good things, this eventually came to an end.

One day when I was close to twelve summers, I was wandering around the house in restlessness.  I knew my father had company over, so I thought it might be fun to hear what they were saying and believe I was taking part with them.  When I reached the door, I was appalled by what my father was saying, and he was taking pride in what he was saying.  There is no need to mention them here since some are beyond forgiving.  It was then and there that I made a choice that would forever alter my life:  I would not live with such a monster.  So I gathered what little I would take with me and set off away from the only home I knew.  I don’t know if my parents ever searched for me, but I like to believe that they didn’t.

It was hard surviving on the street at first.  I was soon striped of everything I brought with me in my inexperience.  I was fortunate to stumble upon an old man who gave me his wisdom of how to survive in this harsh world.  I learned how to blend in with my surroundings and many other tricks that I still value to this day.  I only have one regret with that old man, I never learned his name.  Soon I began to make contacts around this new world that I used for many years in my efforts.   Eventually the old man died, and I was on my own again, but I wasn’t at the same time because of my contacts.  My biggest break came when a local guild member (thieves’ guild) became aware of my educated background.  I was soon recruited to begin forging documents.  It extremely difficult at the beginning, but I overcame the problems and consistently began to produce quality documents.  I learned that with the proper papers and attitude one could reach anywhere, and I took this lesson to heart.  A side benefit of forging documents in various languages, I became aware that I could make out various parts of the text when I had never seen the language before.

While still working as a forger for the guild, I met two others that I truly liked, and we formed into a team for operations.  I took care of a lot of the menial details like finances, making sure we got the most out what we liberated, all the while keeping the guild happy with a small earning of what we got.  We were a great time, and with all of our skills we were able to pull off fantastic feats of thievery.  I won’t go too deep in the many stories because we would be here all day, and I don’t plan to sit here like an old man telling stories to anyone who will listen.  Suffice to say that our acts brought a great deal of talk around the underground, and where there is too much talk it reaches the wrong ears.  Over the course of time the Imperium guards began to close in on our little team, so we all went our separate ways for safety.  Needless to say, I left town.  I had heard of a troupe that struck against the Empire, and I began to track this troupe down, and so you see me here today.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 5, 2003)

_Squirrel_- I'd switch out Undercommon for a racial language. Also, maybe a little more on Dembrilon's background and former life?


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 5, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Understood, there's just not that many desert animals in the MM.  Ah well, I have to go for now but I'll do some researching later on for what would be appropriate. *




What about a Dire Half-Fiendish Hyena? Heh... that would be wicked.

Just a thought, anyway....


----------



## dave_o (Aug 5, 2003)

Hmm. Hawks and eagles might be pretty rad, various predator birds like that. And there are your various sand snakes, like the Sidewinder. Maybe it'd be cool to apply a fire template to something?

You've got a lot of HD to work with. 

And keep in mind it doesn't have to be all one shot, you can have a flock of birds, etc.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 5, 2003)

Alright I added in my background, and switched Undercommon for Dwarven.  I assume that's what you meant by a racial language.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

Just great, carrion vultures circling around to give away the party...or a hyena named "Chuckles" jk   But yeah, I was thinking of something similar myself (Eagles or a Hawk, that is).

Should I charge double the HD for something with the Fire-Element template (I'm assuming you're talking about the MotP one), or what?

Edit-Also, since we now have a Master of Disguise (TM), I changed my hat of disguise to something more appropriate; a ring of sustenance


----------



## dave_o (Aug 5, 2003)

Iunno, maybe, like, a four-HD charge? I'm not very good at this sort of thing.

Tell you what, go ahead and pick something, assuming the template is free. If I like it, the template is free.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 5, 2003)

When dave_o mentioned desert animals, for some reason I had the mental picture of a camel trying to balance itself on an oversized ball ><

edit: spelling for clarity


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

Sure thing, kudos to the quick reply, btw.  I'm thinking of something as a mount perhaps-it would be extremely uncomfortable for anyone but Carrie to ride, since the mount would have the 'set rider on fire' ability thing, after all.   Not sure, though...we'll see what my imagination can cook up (literally)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

Whee, DM allowed the snake!  Er, right, sparingly. (BBEG, be afraid, be very afraid)

*Legendary Snake with the Flame-Element template:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Large Elemental (Fire)
Hit Dice: 16d8+112 (184 hp)
Initiative: +7 (+7 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft., climb 30 ft., swim 30 ft.
AC: 22 (+7 Dex, -1 size, +6 natural)
Attacks: Bite +19 melee
Damage: Bite 1d8+12 and +2d6 Fire and poison
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/10 ft
Special Attacks: Heat, burn, improved grab, constrict 1d8+12, poison
Special Qualities: Scent, elemental, DR 10/+1, darkvision, fire subtype
Saves: Fort +17, Ref +17, Will +7
Abilities: Str 26, Dex 24, Con 24, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 7
Skills: Balance +24, Climb +18, Hide +14, Listen +12, Spot +12

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Challenge Rating: 8
Alignment: Always neutral

Darkvision: This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 60.
Fire Subtype (Ex): Fire immunity, double damage from cold except on a successful save.
Poison (Ex): Bite, Fort save (DC 25), initial and secondary damage 1d8 temporary Con.
Improved Grab (Ex): When this creature hits with its claws, it attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it gets a hold, it can constrict.
Constrict: This creature deals 1d6+2 on a sucessful grapple check, in addition to the grappling weapon's normal damage.
Scent (Ex): The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the opponent is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops to 15 feet. Strong scents, such as smoke or rotting garbage, can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. Overpowering scents, such as skunk musk or troglodyte stench, can be detected at triple normal range. The creature can pinpoint locations only within 5 feet. This creature can follow tracks by smell with a Wisdom check (DC 10, +2 for every hour the trail is cold).

Where would I keep her?  In a harmless looking basket, of course...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 5, 2003)

I like the snake. Just use it sparingly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

K, edited other out, and I doubt it'l come into play too much, unles some dragon pops its head out of the corner or what not, then it's feeding time   Unless one of the party PC's get's curious as to what's in Carrie's basket of tricks...

Come on, I dare ya!  

Btw, I implore you hellbender, switch out "Mount" for "Endurance", Looking at the party, I see Con scores of 11, 10, 9, and 10, besides my own, with a d4 or d6 as their class HD...unless you want to be reincarnated often, I think a hp buffing spell like Endurance would be basically essential to us.  If you can extend it, even better (right now, Empower only helps your sleep spell to make it 3d4, unless you're doing long term planning).  I can memorize a spell that gives +4 to Con (and -2 to Dex), but it lasts only 70 min, as opposed to 7 hours.

-Er, not really min/max advice but rather how to survive more than the first few encounter advices


----------



## dave_o (Aug 5, 2003)

PC death is pretty rare in my games, don't worry so much.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 5, 2003)

*looks at the snake*

my... _god._

that's totally pimp. creature of legend never even occured to me...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 6, 2003)

IC THREAD POSTED!!!1 

I'm still waiting on Kenny's character, so I got tired of waiting, and I'll work his in later.

Let the fuuun begin.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59618


----------



## squirrel (Aug 6, 2003)

dave_o, I forgot to mention this in my character sheet, but for the moment, I just have one of my gloves of storing occupied.  In the left one, I keep my bag of money since its much safer there   If that's a problem with that, let me know


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2003)

> That is, an agent dispatched by the Empire to track and kill those who practice the arcane beyond most hedge wizardry. In years of late, the Emperor has seemed to have grown paranoid of casters not in his thrall.




Just checking, I know you said arcane magic, but does the empire group Druidic (even though it's, rules-wise, divine) magic in the same category of magic?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 7, 2003)

Indeed.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

Might as well know this ahead of time, so what's the penalty for killing an inquisitor...



(Not really serious, but I am curious )


----------



## dave_o (Aug 8, 2003)

More Inquisitors.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 8, 2003)

drat.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 12, 2003)

Just a heads up, I start _school_ today. *siigh*

And so, I'll stay on top of my DMing game, but if I'm a little slower on responding - don't fret, it'll be coming.

Just don't expect me to update within minutes of your action so much. 

That said, you guys are doing a rad job, I'm really loving this. GAME ON! And don't be afraid to, y'know, take initative and have your own agendas - my world is not a static place.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 15, 2003)

Good luck with school, dave_o, mine starts in about 6 days... 

Sorry to anyone who was waiting on Carrie, I didn't realize I needed to post until after I checked in again, whoops   Tonight I'm planning on DMing my first game with some newbies, so I'm kinda excited too, going for my Rat Bastard DM award and all...jk   (Well, at least, not yet)


----------



## squirrel (Aug 15, 2003)

Its no biggie Sollir   That newbie game sounds like it should be blast though.

And good luck with school to you two, I'll be moving back in on Sunday, and a week I'll only be doing evening/morning posts due to some training sessions for my campus job


----------



## dave_o (Aug 16, 2003)

Just so you guys know, I haven't bailed on you or anything - I'm just waiting for you t, like, decide where to go. 

I've got plenty of rad stuff in store, wherever you go. 

Muhahahahaha.


----------



## Arken (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry to intrude.

I just wanted to say that if ever a space becomes available (after gnomeworks of course ) then i'd love to take part, I'm just about to head off to university so my current gaming is going to take a nose dive and such a brilliant sounding world just seemed too tempting. Seriously I love the influences (princess mononoke rocks) and it sounds really fascinating.

I'll be watching closely, have fun everyone . As I said before I hope I'm not intruding. Thanks again.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey, Arken, no problem.  I'm flattered.

The PbP is moving quite slowly at the moment, I guess my players are just busy with their own things. I'm sort of torn about adding more to the already wide cast. On the one hand, it'd guarentee at least _something_ going on daily, but I don't know if I have the DMing skills to handle it.

I mean, we've already got Dimbrilion, Carrie, Christian, Zinovii, and Kail. 

What do you guys (my players) think? Add more characters? And are you guys just way busy, or what?


----------



## squirrel (Aug 17, 2003)

I was a little busy with packing for the move in tomorrow (had to go track down a few random items ><), and I think Neowolf mentioned the problem with that virus that was going around.

Dave_o its really your call on how many players you want, I say go with the number that you are comfortable handling. Yes, I know that was the easy way out


----------



## hellbender (Aug 17, 2003)

A player or two added would be fine with me, but as squirrel said, it is your call. I'd post more, but I don't want to be a flooder. I am sure the action will perk up soon enough. 

hellbender


----------



## dave_o (Aug 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks, you were first in line, so - rock me out a character according to the guidlines in this thread. 

I'll introduce you to the game ASAP. Odds are, if you just make a character who is being recruited for the Troupe, I can just have you be around the next time the rest of the party sees Jasper.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

*Silent One*
_Halfling Female Monk7
Lawful Good_

*Abilities*
Str 14 (+2)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 11 (--)

*Combat*
_HP:_ *47*
_AC:_ 21 (10 + 3 Dex + 2 Wis + 1 Size + 1 Class + 3 Bracers + 1 Amulet)
_BAB:_ +5
_Melee:_ +7
_Unarmed:_ +9/+6
_Ranged:_ +9
_Thrown:_ +10
_Initiative:_ +3
_Speed:_ 35 ft.

*Attacks Per Round*
Unarmed Strike [2] (+9/+6, 1d6+2/1d6+2 dmg)
_or_ Unarmed Strike [3] (+7/+7/+4, 1d6+2/1d6+2/1d6+2 dmg)
_or_ Flurry of Blows [3] (+7/+7/+4, 1d6+2/1d6+2/1d6+2 dmg)
_or_ Flurry of Blows [4] (+5/+5/+5/+2, 1d6+2/1d6+2/1d6+2/1d6+2 dmg)
_or_ Shuriken [1] (+10, 1 dmg)
_or_ Shurikens [2] (+10, 1/1 dmg)
_or_ Shurikens [3] (+10, 1/1/1 dmg)
_or_ Shurikens [4] (+8/+8, 1/1/1*/*1 dmg)
_or_ Shurikens [5] (+8/+8, 1/1/1*/*1/1 dmg)
_or_ Shurikens [6] (+8/+8, 1/1/1*/*1/1/1 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor*
_Armor:_ _Bracers of Armor [+3]_, _Amulet of Natural Armor [+1]_
_Shield:_ None
_Weapons:_ Shurikens (30)

*Saving Throws*
_Fort:_ +7
_Ref:_ +9
_Will:_ +8

*Feats*
_Weapon Proficiency:_ Club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, shuriken, siangham, and sling [Monk]
Two-Weapon Fighting [1st]
Ambidexterity [3rd]
Weapon Finesse (Unarmed Strike) [6th]

*Skills* _[Ranks]_
Balance +9 [6]
Climb +10 [6]
Jump +10 [6]
Listen +7 [5]
Move Silently +11 [5]
Sense Motive [cc] +5 [3]
Spot [cc] +5 [3]
Tumble +13 [10]

*Monk Abilities*
Unarmed Strike
Stunning Attack
Evasion
Flurry of Blows
Deflect Arrows
Still Mind
Slow Fall [30 ft.]
Purity of Body
Improved Trip
Wholeness of Body [14]
Leap of the Clouds

*Languages*
Common, Halfling, Elven

*Equipment*
Monk's Outfit
_Gauntlets of Ogre Power [+2]_

*Appearance*
She is usually dressed in a plain white monk's outfit with light green sashes.  Her hair is short, hanging down to roughly her chin.  Simple light blue-and-silver bracers are on her lower arms, she wears tough leather gloves with no fingers.

_Description_
Eyes - Brown
Hair - Blonde
Height - 2' 1"
Weight - 19 lbs.
Age - 18

*Background*
On a smaller island in the Grendel Islands, eighteen years ago, a young halfling girl washed up on shore with a few pieces of driftwood that appeared as though they were from a ship that had been destroyed - and their charred appearance also gave the onlooker the idea that the ship had been destroyed by flame. There was one inhabitant of that very small island, an aged halfling who had once been a well-known master of the unarmed arts. He took the young girl in, and fed her and cared for her - and also trained her. Only a few days after he found her, she swore an oath that she would not speak until she had killed those who had killed her parents. She did not speak again, and for six long years, the two did not say a word to each other, their daily routine never changing. For six years, she trained under him, lived with him, and though there was no speech between them, they came to know each other.

However, after those six years, those who had killed her parents evidently learned of her existence, as well. They came in the dark of the night, killed the old halfling, and burned the home in which the two lived. They attempted to kill her, but they failed - her own skills were well-honed enough that she could fight them off. Having no home, she commandeered the ship that had brought the assailers to her home, and wandered the world for a time. During this time, she considered her situation.

Though she had bested those who had destroyed her home, she had done so barely - she had to rest several days in the small boat before she could move without pain. Alone, she could not handle her foes, and she knew this... if there were three who attacked her on the island, then surely there would be dozens more, at least. She had to continue her training, but the old master was dead... if she could find a group that would be willing to help her, perhaps she could finally go out in search of those who killed her parents and her teacher and destroy them, avenging her family.

Now, for seven years, she has wandered the countryside and the sea, looking for opportunities to improve her skills and leads as to where she could find her parents' assassins... in some places, she has found some things, but not enough for anything that could be of true use. Those who know of her call her the Silent One, and if she has a real name, she has never shared it. None who have seen her have ever heard her speak - she has used hand signals or writing to communicate. And she never stays in the same place for long - once she finds that there is nothing in a place that will lead her to those who killed her parents, she moves on, seeking and hunting after rumors and tales...

*Personality*
Some would say she's a vigilante.  And they'd be right - when she encounters law-breakers, she breaks them in retribution.  Some would say she's a mercenary.  And they'd be right - she'll take almost any job for the right pay.

One thing is certain, though.  She doesn't like the Empire.  As much as she is a vigilante, she is also a rebel - she'd take out those who broke the law and those who enforced it in one job at the same time.  She seemed to be the agent and enforcer of her own kind of justice.

Some would say she's a demon.  And they'd be right - her combat skills are rarely matched, and she fights like a whirlwind.  Some would say she's an angel.  And they'd be right - she looks out for the innocent and puts others before herself.

[Edits: Added in attack bonuses for throwing a number of shurikens between 1 and 6 inclusive.]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

Two things I ran into using the 3.5 SRD - you can't throw 3 shurikens in a round, and you don't apply your strength modifier to thrown weaponry (or not that I could find).

Would you prefer me to go with that, or keep it 3e?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 18, 2003)

Keep it 3E. 

And that looks way rad.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *Keep it 3E. *




Well, atm, I'm at work, so I don't have my PH... hence the 3.5, as I had to use the SRD.  However I'll finish converting her back to 3e asap.



> *And that looks way rad. *




Thanks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Silent One has been updated to 3e.

Few things... the attack bonuses for her attacks other than her primary may be off.  It was some sick math I had to do, and I might not have gotten it quite right.

Also, for shurikens, it said '3 in one attack', so I wasn't sure if that meant they were all clumped into one attack roll, or if throwing three counted as one attack.


----------



## Arken (Aug 19, 2003)

Looks good gnomeworks , i'll keep a look out over this thread just in case another space becomes available at some point in the future.

Have fun everyone


----------



## dave_o (Aug 19, 2003)

I'd say it means throwing three equals one attack.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *I'd say it means throwing three equals one attack.  *




Well, yah. 

But I mean, do they all use the same attack bonus?  Or seperate ones?  That's my question.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 19, 2003)

I see it as being, like, you're holding three in your hand and loose them all at once. So same attack bonus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *I see it as being, like, you're holding three in your hand and loose them all at once. So same attack bonus.  *




Like, okay then. 

So, like, when is she going to be introduced?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 19, 2003)

When things start moving! 

*gives puppy eyes to players*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Psst!  Mr. DM!  I'll make a suggestion, if I may be so bold... 

Perhaps you could utilize my character to help move the game along?  I don't know how you'd do it, but it is a possibility.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 19, 2003)

Hahaha. Well, Mr.(?) GnomeWorks. I'd love to introduce you ASAP, but first - our noble heros must leave the Starlight. 

Which is taking much longer than expected.

No problem, though - we've all got busy schedules and it's not like this is school.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 19, 2003)

*feels a hint drop from the sky and bonk him on the head*

  ow!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 19, 2003)

I think it's ok for the DM to forward things a bit if the characters are basically ready to go, if it would move the story along.  Hopefully once we get moving again we can resume the rapid posting


----------



## dave_o (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay, I get teh hint. BIG POST COMING SOON.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 20, 2003)

GnomeWorks! I plan on making you a slave in _The Hundred Yards_ - is that okay? Read the most recent post to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 20, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks! I plan on making you a slave in The Hundred Yards - is that okay? Read the most recent post to see what I'm talking about.  *




Already did.

In that case, she would be breaking free at the earliest opportunity allowed.  And freeing as many other slaves with her as possible.  And beating the crap out of anyone who gets in the way.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 20, 2003)

On a more serious note, however, if that's the plan, that's the plan.  I'm assuming that something will happen that will have her end up joining the group... but I'll leave that in your hands.  Just take my last post as a 'what I would do if I were currently controlling my char' type of post.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 23, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *On a more serious note, however, if that's the plan, that's the plan.  I'm assuming that something will happen that will have her end up joining the group... but I'll leave that in your hands.  Just take my last post as a 'what I would do if I were currently controlling my char' type of post.  *




Depending on if Dembrilion and Kail take an interest in the slaves, I'll either:


Have them buy you.
Have you escape (with or without their help).
Do something _evil_.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 23, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *
> Have them buy you.
> Have you escape (with or without their help).
> Do something evil.
> *




The first one would be okay, though I don't know how that would come about, and chances are the first time she is given an order she'd beat the crap out of whoever gave it to her. 

The second one is, imo, the most plausible.

The third one... well, in an earlier game in which I used this character concept, the DM called her an 'evil halfling ninja', so I guess that could work...


----------



## hellbender (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone going to post this weekend in the game?


h


----------



## squirrel (Aug 23, 2003)

I was waiting to see if Neowolf had anything he wanted to do or add along with what was going on in the market.  And since a dm plot brick hit me in the head, I just made a post


----------



## Neowolf (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey guys, sorry for not posting much.  Classes started this week and stuff was kinda crazy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

I think the other group is waiting for Apocalypstick to say something, but if he doesn't post in about a day I guess Zinovii or Carrie could take charge.


----------



## hellbender (Aug 24, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I think the other group is waiting for Apocalypstick to say something, but if he doesn't post in about a day I guess Zinovii or Carrie could take charge. *





   Sounds good to me. Although you can make a comment to my smart apple comment.

h


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Are we still alive, guys?  I knew the move to the new boards may have caused a few hiccups.

In short - I'm waiting for Kail and Dembrilion's response to their little guy, and I'm waiting for Christian, Carrie, and Zinovii's dealing down at the Docks.

Any word on/from apocalypstick? I'm glad I signed on GnomeWorks when I did, if he's gone.

Arken? Still around? Want a spot?


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Are we still alive, guys?  I knew the move to the new boards may have caused a few hiccups.
> 
> In short - I'm waiting for Kail and Dembrilion's response to their little guy, and I'm waiting for Christian, Carrie, and Zinovii's dealing down at the Docks.
> 
> ...




Yeah! That'd be great 

What's the gist of the character creation for this game again?  (sorry I probably should know but I might have missed it)


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

It's all in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

So far there's a Monk, 2 rogues a sorcerer, a bard and a druid, right?

Just checking, I have a feeling I might want to play a wandering mystic so that rules out cleric (too orderly and too armoured) but the druid doesn't quite fit either (I'm looking more for a contemplative/philosopher/non-nature type class)

Any suggestions anyone?

(I'm still thinking it over however so don't be surprised if this transforms into somehting completely different as I flick through my books looking for inspiration )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm still here, although I'm not sure what Carrie would say, as she didn't want to be so rude as to interrupt before Christian would talk (maybe during... )


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

We've got Silent One the Monk, Christian the Bard, Carrie the Druid, Zinovii the Sorcerer, Dembrilion the Rogue, and Kail the Rogue. 

Hm, wandering mystic type. You _could_ play my personal favorite class, a Diviner (Wizard tends to work better, but Sorcerer is just as fun). Or a Cleric who doesn't run around bashing things. Or a Monk with lots of Knowledge skills. I'm sure you'll come up with something rad.

Don't forget to post the statblock here!


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> We've got Silent One the Monk, Christian the Bard, Carrie the Druid, Zinovii the Sorcerer, Dembrilion the Rogue, and Kail the Rogue.
> 
> Hm, wandering mystic type. You _could_ play my personal favorite class, a Diviner (Wizard tends to work better, but Sorcerer is just as fun). Or a Cleric who doesn't run around bashing things. Or a Monk with lots of Knowledge skills. I'm sure you'll come up with something rad.
> 
> Don't forget to post the statblock here!




Do you have Oriental Adventures? How about the shaman? (Don't worry I wouldn't even think of foisting the Shugenja on you it carries a lot of Rokugan specific flavour )


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Shaman looks pretty good, though what would we do about the spell list? Also - what're you thinking in terms of background for your character?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 31, 2003)

Just to let you know, I'm still around... just waiting for the time when I can post.


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Shaman looks pretty good, though what would we do about the spell list? Also - what're you thinking in terms of background for your character?




D'oh hadn't thought about the spell list , sorry unless we just use the cleric one, that's all I can think of.

Background, hmmm *that* I think I have ideas for ... (See if you can spot the influences)

I think I'd like to play an atheistic/humanist aasimar  (My history makes me a half celestial as a direct child of a celestial but would it be possible to make it an aasimar instead?)
Born from moment of weakness in a lawful angelic-type being and so abandoned on the earth (although it was with a kind and capable family that took good care of him, after all a celestial is still a celestial.)  He was brought up by a simple family of farmers, they knew he was special from his appearance (which would be suitably celestial) and he exhibited a differentness compared to the other children. While he loved those surrounding him utterly he constantly felt a calling in him from his celestial heritage, his mind would always be drawn spiritual thoughts and he couldn't help but interpret the world around him in larger, religious terms. At the same time he had to come to terms with the truth of his real father, A celestial (you choose what) by the name of Numion, whilst the blood of righteousness still ran in his veins meaning he grew up kind, peaceful and forgiving he still found himself constantly pondering his abandonment. He knew from the stories of angels that were told by the travelling merchants that they were creatures of perfect good and yet he had been left by his father, Shouldn't the most natural goodness in the world be the loving acceptance of a parent for their child?
Eventually the only conclusion he could draw was that he must have been abandoned because divine law forbade his birth. This doubt on the role of order, law and hierarchy in religion then led him to think on other matters. He saw that tithes were paid to religious leaders by peasants while the highest most holy figures lived in luxury, he saw how people around him judged themselves as sinners when they did wrong because they had disobeyed the laws of religion.
His faith in religion was shaken but his faith in himself was not and so he asked his parent’s leave and left to wander the world trying to find some sort of spiritual truth he could believe in. In time he came to find such a personal truth: that religion was largely a construction of control that made people fail to believe in their own power to achieve their potential. Where people worship they fail to believe themselves capable, they focus on attaining future salvation rather than trying to create heaven on earth. As he travelled therefore, he dedicated himself to the opposition of religion and hierarchy and to aiding of any whom he met that needed help. He found he could perform healings and miraculous wonders like the priests yet he knew he was not worshipping a god. He began to understand that his own belief (and probably his celestial blood) were enough to fuel such powers, from that day he began to strive towards realising a divine humanity, to turn himself into a walking representation of the power of self belief and inward spirituality rather than the petitioning of detached and distant Gods and churches. He sees the empire as a particularly oppressive construction. (If there is a religious hierarchy/institution in the empire then all the better )

I found the perfect (flavour) prestige class too  for someone that (the scion from Mongoose Publishing’s ‘Ultimate Prestige classes’, I think originally from their cleric book) but it was a bit overpowered 

Is that background acceptable or does it include issues you didn’t want in your campaign? Either way is absolutely fine with me, it is your game after all


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

That sounds good and all, but instead of him being actually born of a celestial, I'd sort of like it to be a spontaneous happening. Like, his blind mother gives birth to him - and is cured of blindness in the process. 

Where's he from, BTW? Where'd he grow up?

On the nature of the Church, it's a monotheism worshipping an entity called the Benevolence. While not ingrained in the political hirearchy, the Church has just as much power as the Empire. They're sort of kept seperate from the Empire.


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> That sounds good and all, but instead of him being actually born of a celestial, I'd sort of like it to be a spontaneous happening. Like, his blind mother gives birth to him - and is cured of blindness in the process.
> 
> Where's he from, BTW? Where'd he grow up?
> 
> On the nature of the Church, it's a monotheism worshipping an entity called the Benevolence. While not ingrained in the political hirearchy, the Church has just as much power as the Empire. They're sort of kept seperate from the Empire.




Yep that's fine, spontaneous (in the way described) is jsut as good if not better really. As for location how about a small farming village in the foot hills of the Mistytop Mountains?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Sounds rad! NOW, GET TO WRITING.


----------



## Arken (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Sounds rad! NOW, GET TO WRITING.





LOL, I'll just stat up the character first. Do you have magic of faerun? The Mystic Wanderer seems to be in keeping with the character concept I'm going with...


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Nah, but I trust you!


----------



## dave_o (Sep 1, 2003)

_On Raising, Resurrection, etc. - _
Just so this is clear, in the world of Eldram, _Raise Dead_, _Ressurection_, and _True Ressurection_ are quite rare. Given the general Imperial ban on all magic other than that sanctioned by the Church of the Benevolence, they can horde it as they wish. Yet, the nature of this rarity isn't so much from this ban - it's from the nasty side effect that _Raising_ a person has.

The newly alive still suffers from the wounds that killed them. That's not to say that a cut will bleed, etc. Simply that - if one dies from breaking their neck, their neck will remain broken, forever. Even if _Raised_, their head still flops and bobs due to the broken bone. If one dies from a cut throat? When they come back, they cannot speak.


----------



## Arken (Sep 2, 2003)

Really sorry this is taking so long Dave , i'll try and get the character up tomorrow.

Sorry again.


----------



## dave_o (Sep 2, 2003)

It's fine, man. I fear the PbP is dying, actually - very few updates as of recent.


----------



## hellbender (Sep 2, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> It's fine, man. I fear the PbP is dying, actually - very few updates as of recent.




   Nah, it isn't dying. I hope that Christian posts soon, or else Carrie and I will have to keep going without him to the docks. Hello, Christian, let's keep going!


hellbender


----------



## Arken (Sep 2, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> It's fine, man. I fear the PbP is dying, actually - very few updates as of recent.




Aww that'd sucks 

I was looking forward to spotting punk influences and stuff , well i'll post a character just in case, might get things going again which would be awesome 

edit: just saw haellbender's post, looks good


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'll post Carrie's action in just a moment to forward things along.  Don't worry, it's just a slow period, I wouldn't say its dying.  This happens alot of times when PBPs miss a player or two, but they usually speed back up

And yes, punk influences would be interesting, but I haven't heard of them really in DnD...hrm


----------



## Arken (Sep 3, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> And yes, punk influences would be interesting, but I haven't heard of them really in DnD...hrm




Well I meant an attitude more than anything else but nevermind, it was probably a comment that didn't mean much .


----------



## squirrel (Sep 3, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> It's fine, man. I fear the PbP is dying, actually - very few updates as of recent.





I've been trying to keep up on it as best I can, though at the moment I speculate that my college and work are in conspiracy to slowly kill me over the first few weeks of school.  Next week I'll be back on a normal schedule since my hours at work will finally be limited again ^_^


----------



## dave_o (Sep 13, 2003)

Should I kill the PbP? Let it die? What am up? 

I'm not bitter or anything, it's just that if you guys don't have the time, it's cool - just lemmie know!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm still around and watching, although I figured that an elf should talk to an elf, although I guess I can try to forward things even more *sighs* 

I think things will go faster once we figure out if Christian is remaining in the party or not, and then split up accordingly.

As for this PbP, I would like to see it live, but in the end its your choice, Dave_O


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 13, 2003)

/me casts _raise game_

I'm still around, watching, waiting... I don't want the game to die!   But as Sollir said, it's your call, dave o...


----------

